# channel locks..of a different flavour



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sears--RoboGrips---Fathers day gift of the year---Some time in the late 1980's.

Sears.com


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers Mike:thumbsup: Gonna grab some today!


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I never did like these. I prefer traditional Channel locks. Home Depot sells them too. 

I bought a set of these for my dad when I was younger then about 10 years later he gave them back. I dont think I have them anymore I likely gave them away.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Pliers: a tool used to round the corners off nuts and bolts.


----------

